# The Vociferor!



## funky_waves (Jul 3, 2007)

Here is a peek at our new full range speaker model, The Vociferor. More info to come.


----------



## funky_waves (Jul 3, 2007)

A few more pictures.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Nice... :T


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Wow! It will be interesting to see what the response graph looks like. That appears to be a LAR1 ribbon tweeter, 2k and up should be nice and smooth.


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

I see that you've hooked up with John and AE Nathan. Good call. Their TD series drivers are some of the best sounding/most dynamic around. Is that a 15? Is this going to have a passive x-over (looks active 2 way) and what will the slopes/point be? Why so much space between the ribbon and the Lambda? Looks beautiful as usual...

Tell me that the ribbon pod is swivelable...


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Wow ! they look amazing :T what are the specs for these speakers?


----------



## funky_waves (Jul 3, 2007)

The bass driver is a 12", the large spacing is to get the tweeter to ear level, and it is adjustable rotationaly as well as adjustable a couple inches front and back. The wavezorber feet also allow tilt adjustment to tune in the "sweet spot". They are active only right now, crossover at 2000hz 24db/octave seems to be best. I may eventualy design a passive crossover, but not for a while.

The lower enclosures are a laminated stack of MDF CNC cut. Finished in Wenge veneer and solid Paduak corners. With a 4" flared aluminium port, tuned to 50hz, yes they are designed to work with a subwoofer(s). The tweeter enclosure is solid Wenge/Paduak.

A pair are capable of over [email protected] from 50hz up. Simulated F3 is 60hz.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Some serious speakers funky wave, and I love the look of them :T


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

Cool. Do you have dedicated amps that you are going to be matching with them and a DSP controller, or is sort of build your own with that stuff? What's the footprint and overall height?


----------



## funky_waves (Jul 3, 2007)

Right now I am powering them with some older equipment I have had for a while, we may be able to offer them as a package with Lyngdorf amplifiers/DSP's, we have connections with a local dealer. They are 15.5"wide, 16.75" deep, and ~40" tall.


----------



## slingo (Oct 5, 2009)

I use Lyngdorf 2.2 system........are you in the UK?


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

slingo said:


> I use Lyngdorf 2.2 system........are you in the UK?


Hi slingo and welcome to the Shack :T

Funky waves does ship worldwide if you are interested in there products, please see the website  Funky Waves  which has all the details you need 

Also you may contact them via PM here at HomeTheaterShack !


----------

